# 6000 étoiles (de mer) pour Anangelaway



## DearPrudence

Mais oui, elle est partout ! Et avec le sourire en plus 
Contente de pouvoir sortir jouer avec toi dans ton jardin. 
Félicitations et bon courage encore : eh oui, il en faut pour nous supporter   (oui, je suis un peu ...)

* CONGRATS  *​ 
ps: Je m'excuse d'avance pour cette thématique de la mer


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Merci, mon ange, pour toutes sortes des choses!

Voici une étoile parfaite pour te faire souvenir d'une autre vie.

i Seis mil felicidades!

besos,
Chaska


----------



## mickaël

Ya que el _Toulouse_ de Nougaro ya no está de actualidad, te regalo otra mucho mejor. 

 *Felicitaciones Anangelaway* ​


----------



## Nunty

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## carolineR

*FELICITATIONS* Angel
​


----------



## Xerinola

*Félicitations Angela! *
*Bon courage!*

*X:*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

A une modo discrète qui fait plutôt bien son boulot : clap-clap !


----------



## Primal

* W00T!!  U Rock.  *​


----------



## RocketGirl

Yeah Anangelaway!!!  Thanks for your hard work and your always helpful advice.


----------



## geve

Je me souviens... de ta fête dans l'océan - ah, c'était le bon temps ! 
Je me souviens... de tes gentils ratons laveurs - oh, le beau cadeau que c'était ! 
Je me souviens... qu'on se croisait plus souvent, quand on ne partageait pas le même fuseau horaire - eh, c'est bien dommage ! 

Félicitations, L'Ange. Je te souhaite d'avoir toujours des étoiles dans les yeux, peu importe de quelle mer elles viennent.


----------



## anangelaway

*Thank you* ! Merci les loulous et loulouttes.  
Je bois un verre à votre santé  ! Comme mon père me le répétait, le plus important dans la vie est d'être en bonne santé... Alors ménageons-nous ! 

Salud !​ 

WonderDP, the sea is my heaven, you're all excused and more than welcome to join me in there, swimming with dolphins and all that...


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you, my angel, for being here.

Many congratulations!  

LRV


----------



## emma42

Sans doute, un vrai ange.

Félicitations, ma belle.

Emma42
​


----------

